# Any one tried out a MacDon R85 disc conditioner? (with M205 tractor)



## JR & LC Ranch (Feb 26, 2011)

Has anyone used the new head they have out? Do the Circle C conditioning rolls work good behind the disc condioners?


----------



## cattleranch (Dec 17, 2010)

One of the other people that does custom hay in our valley runs a Macdon M150 with an 13ft rotary and then a sickle. The other two of us run Hesston style swathers. By Hesston style I mean Hesston, MF, Challenger, Agco. I think there might be one each of NH, JD, and Macdon in our valley but there are a lot of Hesston style; maybe 10 +-. I wouldn't hesitate to try a Macdon though.


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

i have the r 80 13 ft pull type and i love it
all i can say about it is you better have the ponies up front or it will plug
best mower i have seen as far as less moving parts and being built sturdy


----------

